# white platinum hm male x female hm mustard



## uglykitty429 (Nov 5, 2013)

Again easy easy didn't even know they bred till a day after. And that's only because she was so skinny. He is tending his fry still in his 5 gallon bucket. Seems to bea good daddy. Nice thick bubble nest. Fry are almost free swimming hatched yesterday. Hard to picture from the cling wrap on top but I'll try.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what the fry will look like. Good luck with them.


----------



## uglykitty429 (Nov 5, 2013)

Taking the male out now little babies are everywhere! Too many to count. I hope they do well. I'll try to charge my good camera. My tablet sucks at taking pictures.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

That's so exciting!
I cannot wait until they're big enough to photograph!!!


----------

